# How many 6 inch max cichlids can fit in a 75 gallon tank???



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all I have a 48 x 18 x 20, 75 gallon tank, now all I want to know is the maximum number of fish i can keep in a tank if all fish are under 6 inches as full grown??? Never mind temperament or anything, I've sorted that as well as massive amounts of filtration. All I wanna know is a good general number???

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I am responding based solely on your post taking nothing else into account.

If your plan is say an all male Mbuna tank I would go with 25 however as you mentioned you need enough biological filtration to support the bioload.


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for responding, and thank you for keeping it to the point


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd limit to 12 for all-male Malawi and go with 20 for mixed gender Malawi (4 species with 1m:4f of each). Of course, the number could change based on species selection.


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

thankyou DJRansome, im doing a tang tank, but the malawi your talking about are same size as the ones im looking at, nothign over 6 inch

your always very helpful


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tangs really do vary by species. Some fish will colonize and some will only tolerate one pair in the tank. A reasonable Tang stocking would include 12 cyps, 2 pairs of rock dwelllers and a colony of shellies. 22 fish.

A species tank of tropheus would have different numbers.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Tim,

My original response was based solely on an all-male Mbuna tank however if you are going with different species including Tangs, Haps, Peacocks, mixed Malwai, Breeding Colony, etc. that will change things. You mentioned Malawi, what sort of fish are you thinking of putting in the tank. If you are looking into an all-male Mbuna (which is a difficult but rewarding setup) I would be more than willing to share my 15+ years of experience with my 100G setup.

Craig


----------

